# pregnant guppy and best breeding setup



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

How to tell if your female guppy is pregnant and setting up your tank for breeding:



https://youtu.be/XlLVrq7-e_4


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Fish...

Breeding livebearing fish is simple, if you follow some simple steps. The most important and this goes for any fish, is keeping the tank water clean. Tanks 20 gallons and under should get at least a 50 percent water change a couple of times a week. Larger tanks once weekly. This will guarantee that at no time will dissolved fish waste build to toxic levels. When it comes to water changes, more is always better.

Over plant the surface with floating plants like Anacharis, Hornwort and Pennywort. These are all fast users of nitrates and provide nourishment and hiding places for females and fry.

Don't move the females, ever. There's no need. A well planted tank surface will provide cover and if you feed all the fish very well, the adults show little, if any interest in the fry and the fry grow quickly.

Keep a larger tank, there's more water to dilute mistakes in tank management.

This is it. Follow these and you'll be getting more and larger tanks to keep all the fish.

B


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Due to youtube issue with annotations, recommended to watch on non mobile device.


----------

